# PC um FX 8350/8230 CPU aufbauen... welche Teile?



## 3rnie (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo wie oben schon steht möchte ich mir gerne mit einen neuen PC zusammenbauen.
Hierfür habe ich mir den AMD FX-8350/8230 rausgesucht bloß ich weiß nicht was ich drumherum nehmen sollte.
Ich brauche tatsächlich alles ausser der CPU.

Welcher der beiden Chips ist empfehlenswerter?

Was ich damit tuen möchte:
-hauptsächlich Beats via FL-Studio bauen 
-LP's aufnehmen (dementsprechend auch rendern etc.)
-natürlich zocken (ganz wichtig mein Lieblingsspiel Skyrim sollte auf Ultra laufen ohne zu ruckeln... was leider mit meinem derzeitigem Laptop nicht möglich)
-auch mal zur LAN-Party mitnehmen

Meine Wunschvorstellung wäre einen PC zu haben der auch eine ATI Graka hat da mich meine alte HD7770 verdammt zuverlässig mit guter Grafik versorgt hatte.

Ansonsten würde ich bitten falls sich jemand wirklich für mich hinsetzt und nachschaut darauf zu achten das ich als kleiner Azubi nicht mehr als 700€ aufbringen kann :/

Die CPU muss vom Preis her nicht beachtet werden die schenkt mir mein Vater wenn ich mich für eine der beiden entschieden habe.


Im vorraus schon mal ein extrem dickes Danke an die die sich für mich damit beschäftigen 

LG euer 3rnie


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Also, an sich bietet Intel mehr fürs Geld - sicher, dass Du nen FX 8350 willst? Ein Intel core i3 für den Sockel 1150 ist auch nicht schwächer, aber kostet nur 100€. Und du hast dann die Chance, noch ne lohnenswert bessere CPU nachzurüsten. bzw. wenn Du gleich nen core i5 für 150€ nimmst (was der FX 8350 ja kostet), bist Du klar besser gestellt von der Leistung ^^

Ansonsten wäre die Frage, ob du vlt einen *besonders *kleinen PC willst wegen der LAN-Parties, oder ob das nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (29. Juli 2014)

Was auch noch wichtig wäre, brauchst du nur den PC oder auch noch Bildschirm, Maus, Tastatur und Windows? Und soll das auch noch in die 700€ mit rein? Dann bleiben für den PC nämlich noch rund 500€ übrig. Außerdem lohnt es sich bei Let's Play-PCs, eine eigene Aufnahme-Platte zu haben, da sonst die Festplatte überfordert sein könnte, wenn da Spiel, Betriebssystem und Aufnahme gleichzeitig belasten. Wenn du verlustfrei aufnimmst (wozu ich dir raten würde), kommen da nämlich mal schnell große Dateien zusammen. Zum Beispiel haben 20 Minuten _Dark Souls II_ bei mir in der Rohform ca. 35-40GB bei einer Full-HD-Auflösung.

Genau wie Herbboy würde ich dir auch zu einer Intel-CPU raten, wenn das Geld dafür da ist. Kannst du den PC selber zusammenbauen oder hast du jemanden, der das kann? Wenn nicht, würden wir dir dann einen PC bei Hardwareversand zusammenstellen, die bauen den PC nämlich für 30€ zusammen.


----------



## 3rnie (30. Juli 2014)

erstmal sry wegen der späten rückmeldung :/

also die größe des pcs ist egal... aber ich hatte mal ein pccase gesehen mit dem hochklappbaren transportgriff, dass wäre cool ist aber garkein muss.
Ich kann mir vorstellen das hört ihr seltener aber ich möchte tatsächlich einen fx haben 
Das geld ist nur für den pc gedacht alles andere besitze ich noch.
eine festplatte dürfte reichen ich hab noch ne externe 1,5TB platte rumzuliegen

ursprünglich wollte ich das selbst zusammenbauen aber wenn hardwareversand da so preisgünstig ist würde ich das angebot natürlich wahrnehmen


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (31. Juli 2014)

Das wäre mal mein Vorschlag für 847€ inkl. Zusammenbau. Zum Zusammenstellen habe ich die Komponenten über Geizhals zusammengesucht. Dort musst du dann auf das Logo von Hardwareversand klicken und darüber in den Warenkorb legen, da sich dadurch nochmal ein paar Euro sparen lassen. Evtl. ein bisschen runter scrollen, bis der Eintrag von Hardwareversand erscheint.

Prozessor: AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz, boxed 
Mainboard: MSI 970A-G43 
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 200R (wie üblich Geschmackssache)
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk 
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail 
Zusammenbau

Wenn du jetzt die rund 150€ für den Prozessor abziehst, bist du bei deinen 700€ Budget.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2014)

Jo, das Setting wäre schon sehr stark - besser geht es auch mit ner stärkeren Grafikkarte kaum mehr. 


Falls es ein kleinerer PC sein soll:

Als Gehäuse das hier Xigmatek Aquila schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CCD-14ABW-U01) oder BitFenix Prodigy M schwarz (BFC-PRM-300-KKXSK-RP) diese Bögen kannst Du auch zum Tragen nutzen. Dann sind das ca 30-40€ mehr fürs Gehäuse. 
Als Board dann ein µATX-Modell wie zB ASRock 960GM/U3S3 FX (90-MXGL90-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das wäre sogar ein paar Euro günstiger, hat aber nur 2x DDR3-Slot - was aber nur dann eine Rolle spielt, wenn du UNBEDINGT später mal zwei weitere Riegel einbauen willst statt die alten einfach zu ersetzen.

Und wenn Du was einsparen willst, könntest Du auch "nur" eine AMD R9 280X nehmen, die ist auch noch Top - die R9 290 ist halt nochmal 20% schneller, kostet dafür halt auch 100€ mehr. ICH persönlich würde eher nur die 280X nehmen und dafür aber noch eine SSD mit 240GB für Windows und alle wichtigen Programme und vlt auch 2-3 Lieblingsgames.

Wegen Deiner externen HDD: wolltest Du die dann aus dem Gehäuse nehmen und miteinbauen? Man muss da bedenken: externe HDDs sind meist langsame HDDs, also NUR diese externe für ich nicht nutzen, das kann den PC etwas ausbremsen.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (31. Juli 2014)

Ja, für die Aufnahme brauchst du schon eine schnelle Platte, also sollte deine externe schon USB 3.0 und 7200 U/min haben. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, wie Herbboy vorschlug, eine R9 280X zu nehmen, dann die 256er SSD einbauen und die Seagate 1TB für die Aufnahmen zu nutzen. Oder du nimmst die Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail und eine zweite Seagate 1TB dazu. Damit wärst du dann aber knapp über dem Budget mit 10-15€. 

Ich habe extra versucht, Komponenten zu nehmen, die bei Hardwareversand verfügbar sind, da ich da gerade selber auf einen CPU-Lüfter für meinen PC warte. Hätte seit dem 22.07. wieder verfügbar sein sollen, aber bisher wurde er dann zweimal auf "Lieferzeit über 7 Tage" gesetzt. Nur leider ist jetzt auch die Grafikkarte nicht mehr verfügbar, wie ich heute morgen gesehen habe.


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2014)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Das wäre mal mein Vorschlag für 847€ inkl. Zusammenbau. Zum Zusammenstellen habe ich die Komponenten über Geizhals zusammengesucht. Dort musst du dann auf das Logo von Hardwareversand klicken und darüber in den Warenkorb legen, da sich dadurch nochmal ein paar Euro sparen lassen. Evtl. ein bisschen runter scrollen, bis der Eintrag von Hardwareversand erscheint.



Anstatt dem TE das zu geben was er will sollte man doch eher das nehmen das der braucht
Vorallem wenn man sich von den hohen Herzzahlen sich hat blenden lassen die seit dem Pentium 4 nicht weiter gestiegen sind und auch seitdem nur noch als Marketinggeschwurbel genutzt werden, aber nicht mehr als Index wie schnell eine CPU ist


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Anstatt dem TE das zu geben was er will sollte man doch eher das nehmen das der braucht


Wir haben beide doch gesagt, dass ein Intel deutlich schneller ist - und er will es halt trotzdem nicht. Warum sollte man dann trotzdem eine Intel-Konfig posten?


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wir haben beide doch gesagt, dass ein Intel deutlich schneller ist - und er will es halt trotzdem nicht. Warum sollte man dann trotzdem eine Intel-Konfig posten?



hat er das?
Eigentlich hat er doch nur gesagt das der sich die rausgesucht hat, was im schlechtesten Fall daraus resultiert das einer den mit dem i5 vergleicht und nur sieht, dass der AMD mehr Herz und Kerne hat und sich deswegen täuschen lässt, dass dieser besser wäre.
Weswegen man auch noch dazu sagen muss warum das so ist bzw. überhaupt


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (31. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hat er das?
> Eigentlich hat er doch nur gesagt das der sich die rausgesucht hat, was im schlechtesten Fall daraus resultiert das einer den mit dem i5 vergleicht und nur sieht, dass der AMD mehr Herz und Kerne hat und sich deswegen täuschen lässt, dass dieser besser wäre.
> Weswegen man auch noch dazu sagen muss warum das so ist bzw. überhaupt


Ja, er hat danach auch noch mal geschrieben, dass er unbedingt den AMD-Prozessor möchte. Von daher habe ich dann eine entsprechende Zusammenstellung gepostet. Im Endeffekt ist es ja auch sein PC  

Mobil gesendet


----------



## svd (31. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hat er das?
> Eigentlich hat er doch nur gesagt das der sich die rausgesucht hat, was im schlechtesten Fall daraus resultiert das einer den mit dem i5 vergleicht und nur sieht, dass der AMD mehr Herz und Kerne hat und sich deswegen täuschen lässt, dass dieser besser wäre.
> Weswegen man auch noch dazu sagen muss warum das so ist bzw. überhaupt



Wieso? 8x 4Ghz sind doch 32000Mhz. Zeig mir mal bitte eine Intel CPU, bei der du für das Geld genauso viel bekommst! 

Beim Mainboard vlt lieber eines mit 990(F)X Chipsatz nehmen. Die sollen iA. besser mit den entstehenden hohen Temperaturen klar kommen,
als zB Modelle mit dem 970 (oder "kleiner") Chip.


----------

